# Log Splitter:  Log cradle or no?



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

Any of you guys that have operated the larger log splitters (15 ton and up) with AND without a log cradle/table, how much of a difference does it make?

My little 5 ton has no cradle, but I'm operating it from on my knee's, so it's not that big of a deal, the worst case the splits fall 8" to the gound and I reach over and grab them.  But it seems to me if I get a 15 ton or bigger, and I'm at waste level, every split will fall to ground without a table requiring me to bend over and pick up.  PLUS, the 1/2 round that needs split again, would be even more if a pain.

Am I right?   Do I definitely need a cradle on a new splitter?


----------



## nate379 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have one on my splitter, I use my hands to catch the wood and toss it on the trailer.

Used a vertical/horizontal splitter this past summer that had a cradle setup and I found it was more of a hinderance than an aide.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> Any of you guys that have operated the larger log splitters (15 ton and up) with AND without a log cradle/table, how much of a difference does it make?
> 
> My little 5 ton has no cradle, but I'm operating it from on my knee's, so it's not that big of a deal, the worst case the splits fall 8" to the gound and I reach over and grab them.  But it seems to me if I get a 15 ton or bigger, and I'm at waste level, every split will fall to ground without a table requiring me to bend over and pick up.  PLUS, the 1/2 round that needs split again, would be even more if a pain.
> 
> Am I right?   Do I definitely need a cradle on a new splitter?





I'm going to enlarge my small cradle . I don't like picking up heavy splits or even small ones for that matter


----------



## gzecc (Feb 20, 2013)

For horizontal use a cradle can only help.


----------



## ridemgis (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for asking the question.  It seems crazy that cradles and/or some sort of work table, if not standard, are at least readily available accessories.


----------



## missedbass (Feb 20, 2013)

i use mine vertically so I don't use the cradle. horizontal use, I think the cradle is a good idea


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

As others have said, if you intend to work horizontally, it's a big plus.  If you're going at it Dennis style, skip it.


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

MM, aren't you supposed to be on your way down here to adjust the linkages on my Wheelhorse?


----------



## tim1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 2 splitters. One is huge and horizontal only and set at waist high. It has wings on both sides, plus I built a wooden table so I can slide the round half onto it. I built a boom lift as not to have to lift the rounds onto the table. Recently been getting 3-4 foot logs that I can't get thru this set up. Sooo I bought a Iron and oak and use it vertically. I set the spitter up on railroad ties and bring the blocks to it on my tractor forks with a plate on it. This way I can stand and split,the bending over kills my back. The iron and oak is a quick cycle and works real good.  Tim  Answer is yes to cradles!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

tim1 said:


> The iron and oak is a quick cycle and works real good.


Yes it is, that's the 22 ton Fast Cycle. 16 gpm pump makes it an 8 second machine. Yee HAW!


----------



## Boog (Feb 20, 2013)

tim1 said:


> I have 2 splitters. One is huge and horizontal only and set at waist high. It has wings on both sides, plus I built a wooden table so I can slide the round half onto it. I built a boom lift as not to have to lift the rounds onto the table. Recently been getting 3-4 foot logs that I can't get thru this set up. Sooo I bought a Iron and oak and use it vertically. I set the spitter up on railroad ties and bring the blocks to it on my tractor forks with a plate on it. This way I can stand and split,the bending over kills my back. The iron and oak is a quick cycle and works real good. Tim Answer is yes to cradles!


 
Now that's what I call working smart!  Way to go Tim!


----------



## Excavator (Feb 20, 2013)

I made a cradle to shoot wood into my boxes and to hold big splits for a second split as needed


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

Excavator, dig that box, that would work great for the ugly chunks....


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Where do I attach the cradle to my splitter??


----------



## bogydave (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the cradle or a table for horizontal. 
I made a table  for one side of mine.   A bungee holds it on.


----------



## Machria (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Where do I attach the cradle to my splitter??


 

Don't worry about it, the Dr.'s and Nurses will take care of the "cradle" attached to your gurney at the hospital,.... when you are in for back surgey to repair the damaged, compressed and painful discs from pounding wood!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Machria said:


> Don't worry about it, the Dr.'s and Nurses will take care of the "cradle" attached to your gurney at he hospital,.... when you are in for back surgey to repair the damaged, compressed and painful discs from pounding wood!


I know I will break down soon and buy the toy that will save me, but for now after spending a small fortune on building my garage this is what I can afford and it is much better than that stupid maul, sledge and wedge I was swinging last year.


----------



## Machria (Feb 21, 2013)

Don, that quad in the avatar looks awesome!


----------



## muncybob (Feb 21, 2013)

I have used both with and w/o cradle. I had somebody weld a bolt on cradle for me. Easily removed with 3 bolts. Would not want to split w/o it. Surprisingly it really does not get in the way when I go vertical.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Machria said:


> Don, that quad in the avatar looks awesome!


Quad in avatar?


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Machria said:


> Don, that quad in the avatar looks awesome!


HAHAHA Stupid me....I just realized you meant Quadrafire....I was thinking Quad as in ATV.... sheeeze..


----------



## Kenster (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 35 ton Huskee that I use _mostly_ in vertical mode.  Sometimes in horizontal for smaller rounds.  When I'm doing horizontal I set up my own 'cradle.'
I place two saw horses next to the beam on the 'away' side.  I then place a heavy duty half pallet on the saw horses and tilt it slightly toward the beam.
The table does double duty.  It holds a bunch of rounds in easy reach for splitting and it catches pieces that need another pass through the splitter.
Works for me and no cost involved.


----------



## Excavator (Feb 23, 2013)

modified the splitter a bit


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2013)

I got one from a fellow in Montana off ebay a little while ago.  It is built strong and it goes off and on easily. I did about 6 cords with it and it held up great to some big rounds. It looks like he's still selling them (link below).  I can recommend it.

I mostly spit vertical now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item3f2256e323


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 23, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I got one from a fellow in Montana off ebay a little while ago. It is built strong and it goes off and on easily. I did about 6 cords with it and it held up great to some big rounds. It looks like he's still selling them (link below). I can recommend it.
> 
> I mostly spit vertical now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item3f2256e323


 
That looks like the 33flame table.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item3f2256e323


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 23, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I got one from a fellow in Montana off ebay a little while ago. It is built strong and it goes off and on easily. I did about 6 cords with it and it held up great to some big rounds. It looks like he's still selling them (link below). I can recommend it.


 
My father gave me the same table for Christmas. When I am splitting horizontal it is great. My son will place logs to be split on the table and I just have to roll them onto the beam and split away. The lack of bending is a real boon as well.


----------



## KL3540 (Oct 29, 2013)

I made this, we shall see how it works


----------



## Whitepine2 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is what I did,table goes to ground just roll wood on several then lift up.Can roll as needed and have a table as well. It is lifted by small hydrolick wench which also allowes to cast for big one's but seldom do this. I find a light duty 
hand cart workes well can move two smaller or one big one and just dump onto table. Works real well a lot better than man handling them did that when younger but 70 too old for that now.A pickroon works nice with this set-up


----------



## greenfeet (Oct 30, 2013)

kl3540

awesome looking table could you please provide specs & how it is attached to your splitter.

thanks,......


----------



## Jags (Oct 30, 2013)

My lift and table is a bit bigger, but I also deal with some pretty large rounds.


And wedge position will change work table position.


----------

